# Body Fat Composition Test



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

I just picked up an app today for Pawtucket PD and was wondering what the fat percentage limit was for the body fat comp test?? I've always had a "rugged" type of build and last time I weight 180 pounds was probably Jr. High  I'm 5'9 and 230 mostly because I've been in the gym since I was 15, I run 12 miles a week.

Thanks, 

Blackdog


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

is this app saying that your height/weight proportion for a male who is 5'9" is 180 lbs? wow! I am 5'6" 185 and according to the navy standard I am supposed to weigh 155 (170 max). but i pass my tape test at 11% BF so they can't do anything to me, except get angry when they have to shell out the $$$ for the custom fitted wetsuits.

usually for males the standard falls between 21.5%-23.5%, that is what I have seen on most apps, as well as military. it seems to be the norm. this % will fluctuate depending on which method they use, some methods are faster and easier, but don't account for bone structure(they are created for those w/ average build). if it is higher or lower than that i would be surprised. normally it just reads "weight proportional to height". 

ps u run 12 miles/week! wow, i don't think i run that and they make us run as well as running on my own!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

Well the app said Weight &amp; Height.... proportional / body fat comp. I remember looking at a ideal weight chart along time ago and it said something to the affect that at 5'9 185lbs, that's crazy!!! I'm going to see if a buddy of mine who's a trainer can put me on the calipers. 

Thanks for the info,

Blackdog


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

see the thing about the "height proportional to weight" thing is that it is usually dictated by the doctor administering an exam they can take in consideration your bone structure &amp; other factors. the tape test for example only measures ur neck and waist it doesn't account for anything.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

That chart according to my doctor is the most outdated and in accurate way to mesaure BFC. It is from the days of melonogy and leeches, but acourse the military hasnt always been known for the speediness to change. :roll:


----------



## CC3 (Apr 7, 2004)

To get into the RI police academy, if your body weight is higher than the number that corresponds with your height, then they do the body fat test, which it seems you would have no trouble passing if you workout that much. I would assume that it would be the same standard for Pawtucket. It is for my department.


----------

